# Does anyone have a source for wheat/guten-free, dairy-free and soy-free recipes?



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm starting an elimination diet and these foods are hands-off:

wheat, dairy, egg, soy, p-nuts, citrus, corn and strawberries.









Cindi


----------



## Wildflower (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't have actual recipees, but you could focus on rice, rye, avocado and almond/sunflower/cashew/etc butters for fats and protein, oats, lentils...hot rice cereal (the brand Rice and Shine is nice) with rice milk and raisens and honey for breakfast, rice with soy sauce, sesame seeds, and veggies for lunch...you can buy pasta made of rice at natural foods stores, good with veggies and a little oil or like spagetti if you can have tomato sauce.100% rye breads are delicious toasted and topped with avocado and sprouts. I've even seen bread made of rice, and there are ricr cakes and crackers good with nut butters or avo. Cooked lentils with cumin, like Indian "dahl" are yummy and easy, served over (you guessed it) rice...good luck! Oh, banana smoothies with rice milk and vanilla taste like milkshakes.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Many of the books about yeast/candida have recipes that are yeast, soy, & dairy free, plus many wheat and gluten free recipes. One book I know of is The Yeast Connection by William Crook. I also listed a bunch of similar books on the Candida thread in the Alternative & Complementary Medicine forum.
One thing I do is substitute wheat flour w/ spelt, oat, or brown rice flour. Rice milk and almolnd milk can always replace dairy or soy milk. Same for rice cheese and almond cheese. Olive or canola oil instead of butter.
Many Japanese recipes are wheat, dairy, gluten free... although they do like to use a lot of soy... same w/ Vietnamese and Thai.


----------



## Ottermom (Jan 9, 2002)

we mix rice & rye flour (1:1) to replace regular flour. It makes chocolate chip cookies tastes so healthy
o!


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

I think my baby may be wheat intolerant or gluetin intorarent can any of you help me figure this out. She is 13 mo old and we are working on dairy free she is almost exclusivly b feed but she has dark circles under her eyes and mood irritablity and NO sleep lool the dairy has helped her gassness but she still has circles the other night we had spaetti and she ate alittle and had a terrible night so i am thinking maybe wheat is a culprit also Please help if you can i am concerned


----------

